

How is the iPad a revolutionary educational tool? - codejoust

A local private high school has recently made iPads a requirement for upperclassman to own and use.
My question is what is the primary benefit or usage for iPads in schools that laptops or books cannot provide.
======
cstrouse
IMO laptops are too bulky and awkward. When I just need to take a quick note
or look something up quickly I turn to my iPod or iPad. I hate to bother
unpacking my laptop, turning it on, and waiting for it to boot just to do
something quick.

For longer periods of use though I certainly prefer the laptop. Books are dead
as far as I'm concerned. I prefer ebooks on the iPad because I can get errata
updated more frequently and easily and it's easier to annotate, highlight, etc
than a book.

